
LinkedIn cofounder funded Russian-style influence campaign in Alabama race - randomname2
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2018/12/21/linkedin-cofounder-reportedly-funded-russian-style.html
======
Bucephalus355
Also known as “regular modern day advertising and marketing”.

Does anyone else think that, say, for-profit colleges were using tactics any
more noble and ethical than these folks?

